# Seite Weiterleitung unter Weiterleitung



## baum19 (28. Oktober 2008)

hallo ihr, 

ich habe eine Domain, die direkt zu anderer Website weitergeleitet wird.
Nun muss ich unter diesem einen Ordner legen, und die seite muss auch direkt weitergeleitet werden. 

d.h.

http://www.abc.de geht zu http://www.abc2.de

http://www.abc.de/efg muss http://www.abc3.de

Hab´s probiert, aber krieg´ das nicht hin. 

Könnt ihr mir helfen?

VG mit vielen Dank


----------



## Back2toxic (28. Oktober 2008)

Bei HTML wird dir das helfen, kommt in den Seitenheader.


```
<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="1; url=http://www.deine-domain.tld">
```
die 1 im content gibt die Verzögerung in Sekunden an, der url eben den... url


----------



## baum19 (28. Oktober 2008)

Back2toxic hat gesagt.:


> Bei HTML wird dir das helfen, kommt in den Seitenheader.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Danke für die schnelle Antwort. 
Aber die Lösung habe ich auf http://www.abc.de

Mein Problem ist, wie man von dem Unterordner von http://www.abc, d.h http://www.abc/efg eine Weiterleitung macht. 

VG


----------



## Maik (28. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

beschäftige dich mal mit dem Module mod_rewrite.

mfg Maik


----------

